

Ask HN: What would you do with http://startup.io? - SteveMorin

I recently acquired http://startup.io , I am looking to contribute it to a great project.  What would you do with it?
======
rudimk
I'd say..how about a directory of sorts, for people who've got ideas, and are
looking for feedback, or other people to help build it? Just a thought from
the top of my head.

~~~
ashraful
This has been done already (rather well, in my opinion):

<http://www.builditwith.me/>

~~~
infinitone
Last time I used that (a year ago)- didn't get replies from many people. It
seemed like a zombie app to me.

~~~
romeonova
second that

------
shankar1221989
become a platform where people can contribute startup related content. For
example, legel things vary from country to country. For someone in US, HN
might help. What about Chinese/Indians etc? Extrapolate this. Marketing gyan
can be shared.

If you can create a platform where things are grouped properly, it would be
valuable for people who want to startup :)

------
ScottWhigham
Sell it, because I can't think of a good way to make money with it that I
would also enjoy to do for a long period of time.

~~~
SteveMorin
That's a possibility, but looking to see if anyone has a great community
project that would be great for it. What you mentioned is a reason I am not
looking to be the main project maintainer though I might contribute.

------
rman666
Isn't it obvious? Kittens or porn.

